

How Google Instant Appears To An Autistic - newman314
http://news.cnet.com/8618-30684_3-20019652.html?communityId=2139&targetCommunityId=2139&blogId=265&messageId=9964574

======
STHayden
and that's why you can turn it off. Not every feature has to cater to every
person. I don't get the furor over what just seems like a default setting.

